# portupgrade glib-2\* failed



## John (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello,

I posted this issue to mail-list,but no responses, the issue is I portupgrade glib-2\* , but I get error messages:

eval: 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
gmake[4]: *** [libglib-2.0.la] error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[2]: *** [all] error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5'
gmake: *** [all] error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
 ! devel/glib20 (glib-2.14.2) (new compiler error)

Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade.24039.0
env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=glib-2.14.2
UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.14.2 make FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-q Fix the problem and try
again

uname -a:  FreeBSD FreeHost 6.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed
Apr 23 19:24:05 UTC 2008 root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM_FreeBSD_6.3 i386

My make.conf:

CPUTYPE?= athlon-xp
CFLAGS+= -O -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow
CXXFLAGS+= -fconserve-space
MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?=\
ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/destfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/
FETCH_CMD=axel
FETCH_BEFORE_ARGS=-n 10 -a
FETCH_AFTER_ARGS=
DISABLE_SIZE=yes

NO_PROFILE=true
NO_INET6=true
NO_SENDMAIL=true
NO_GAMES=true
NO_I4B=ture
NO_BLUETOOTH=true

# added by use.perl 2008-03-22 12:19:00
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8

In addition I find following message:

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: present but cannot be compiled
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: check for missing prerequisite headers?
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: see the Autoconf documentation
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result
configure: WARNING: sys/mount.h: in the future, the compiler will take
precedence
configure: WARNING: ##
------------------------------------------------------------------- ##
configure: WARNING: ## Report this to
http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=glib ##
configure: WARNING: ##
------------------------------------------------------------------- ##
checking for sys/mount.h... yes

Do anybody can tell me how to fix this problem ? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## CdK1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Upgrade ports;

[root@Reina-Tonia /usr/ports]# make update 

or PortSnap etc,

Install a hand...

[root@Reina-Tonia /]# cd /usr/ports/devel/glib20
[root@Reina-Tonia /usr/ports/devel/glib20]# make clean 
[root@Reina-Tonia /usr/ports/devel/glib20]#  make install clean

Regarding checking sys/mount.h presence... yes

update the sources?

make buildworld etc...


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you CdK1. Of cource I have updated ports-tree, then 

# cd /usr/ports/devel/glib20
# make clean 
# make install clean

Same error message: 

eval: 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
gmake[4]: *** [libglib-2.0.la] error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[2]: *** [all] error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5/glib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.16.5'
gmake: *** [all] error 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

I have no plan to make world because I am afraid that stable src is unstable - , any other solutions ? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2008)

Why would they call it -STABLE if it was actually _unstable_?

I've been running -STABLE since version 3 and I'm currently on 7..


----------



## John (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh,the official handbook said:
"For these reasons, we do not recommend that you blindly track FreeBSD-STABLE, and it is particularly important that you do not update any production servers to FreeBSD-STABLE without first thoroughly testing the code in your development environment.

If you do not have the resources to do this then we recommend that you run the most recent release of FreeBSD, and use the binary update mechanism to move from release to release."

I am a new BSDer, so...


----------

